# What is this peacock?



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

I saw this peacock at the LFS today.










There was another one that looked the same but was yellow with some blue. I ended up buying the yellow one, I put him in my tank though and he turned kinda brown, could that be stress?


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a german red or one of the red peacock hybrids.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

ibr3ak said:


> Looks like a german red or one of the red peacock hybrids.


So if it looks like that but yellow and blue is it probably just some sort of hybrid? Also if its colorful is it most likely a male? Will stress cause a peacock to get darker? Thanks.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

generally fish will lose a bit of color when stressed out. If its a new fish its normal for it to be a little stressed for the first few day. I agree with the german red but i could be wrong


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

BurgerKing said:


> generally fish will lose a bit of color when stressed out. If its a new fish its normal for it to be a little stressed for the first few day. I agree with the german red but i could be wrong


Thanks. Typically female peacocks dont display any colors right?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

These Red peacocks are variable... some are more reddish, some more orange, some more yellow. Females are drab brown.

It is normal for a male that showed some color to lose color when put in a tank with larger fish. Also, some for sale have been hormoned for artificial color, and will lose the color after awhile


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

noki said:


> These Red peacocks are variable... some are more reddish, some more orange, some more yellow. Females are drab brown.
> 
> It is normal for a male that showed some color to lose color when put in a tank with larger fish. Also, some for sale have been hormoned for artificial color, and will lose the color after awhile


Thanks for the info. His color is coming back now after being in the tank a few hours. I only have 2 other fish in the tank, a yellow lab and an acei. The acei turned almost black when I put him in and he/she is still staying that way. The peacock and the acei keep following each other around and they both keep "vibrating" though, I dont know if they are courting each other or fighting though.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a picture of the peacock I purchased. Anyone have any clue? Or is it just some sort of hybrid?


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

It could possibly be one of the Yellow Regals


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cater20155 said:


> It could possibly be one of the Yellow Regals


Thanks. Does it look like its a male?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

BrianR said:


> Thanks. Does it look like its a male?


Yes, it does look like a male.


----------

